# broken heart



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Please for those of you that know Linda and I, it is with a broken heart that I let you know she pased away yesterday night from a heart attack.
I am sitting here alone in the Philippines with out my mate of 37 years.
My three children will be coming over in 2 weeks to help me get things together and see what Linda's vision was for the children in the Philippines.
I should be on my way back to the States in a month or so.
Roland Seavey


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to you and your children.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Condolences to you and your children. I will think of her during Vespers.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Deepest sympathies to you and your family! Prayers and thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Roland, I'm so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Myr deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My deep and heartfelt sympathies and condolences are yours Roland. All words fail at times like these. May God be with you in your time of need and grief.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

My sympathy and condolences to you and your family......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

What a stunning loss. I am so sorry that you're alone now after 37 years. I pray for you, and that your children will help you in your time of need.

Les


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Sincerest condolences Roland, 
sending prayer and good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Ron, that is terrible. Glad your kids can come over to help you in this time of need.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry Roland, our prayers are with you and yours.
Rod & Jill


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland,
You and your family will be in our prayers. 
Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, our condolences


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland...Marge and I pass our condolences. We remember Linda from all those weekends where we all helped build Bob Starr's portable live steam track at your house. Those were good times. Our prayers are with you that you too shall have more good times in the near future. We feel for you.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your massive loss Roland, our condolences, thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Roland, my condolences go out to you and your family. Sadly i too will have to bear your burden somewhere in the "future" i hope it is a long time coming, my wife was diagnosed with the ugly "C" last yr. Keep your chin up, and just move forward, that's all you can do with "sweet" memories to fall back on. Sorry for your "loss" The Regal


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 

I can only imagine the loss you must feel at the loss of your mate and companion of 37 years. Please accept my heartfelt condolences and know that you are in our prayers here.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Roland. You and the family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, 
I'm very sorry that you've had such a loss. 
Our deepest sympathy to you and your family...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, there just aren't enough words...... 

You & your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Roland. If you feel the need to chat with someone, look us up anytime, and type away.

Jeff


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathy and condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland, my heart is full of sadness, Jackie's heart is full of sadness. I can hardly type because the tears are running down my face. Oh, my friend, I am hurting for you. Please know that we share in your grief. Linda was such a good person and did not deserve to leave us so young. Please know that you have our deepest sympathy as she was our friend. You helped us in a time of need, please ask for our help in your time of need.
Bob

Roland, Bob just read your post to me. we are both weeping. Linda was so good to us, everytime we saw you both. her legacy to the world is kindness. Roland, i make you this promise: when the good memories in your heart start to outweigh the tears, she will reside in your heart and be with you again. this i believe.
we are all better off for having known her.
love & hugz,
jackie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland
You have my condolences. 
I remember Linda and the good times we had at your house when building the live steam track for Bob Star.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland: 

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Roland,

Words cannot begin to express our thoughts and feelings at a time like this. 

We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. 


Be thankful for those 37 years and trust that time will fade the pain while allowing you to retain all the good memories.

Your friends,


Jim & Becky 
*


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Roland, I am profoundly sorry for your loss. Married for 40 years to a woman who is my soul mate, I can imagine how you feel.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May God send you healing in the future. 

Terl


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Condolences from Colorado as well. Allison and I will keep you in our prayers. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My deepest sympathy and condolences to you and your family


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland;


I am very saddened to learn of your loss.


I pray that time and fond memories will help to lessen the pain.


Sincerely,
David Meashey


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss, our thoughts and prayers go out for you.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeeebus Roland!!!!!

I can't imagine what you're going through. Breaks my heart to hear that. Pleas know that we're thinking of ya here.

Joe


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I have been married for almost 41 years. We well imagine what it would feel like to lose a loved one such as your beloved Linda. You are in our thoughts and prayers.
Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and support.
Some of the classes at school were just crying sessions yesterday.
Things are progressing, my 3 children will be coming over here in two weeks. Couldn't be sooner because of one taking master class and loosing grade and money.
They want to see the place that was Linda's passion and love for the children here.
I do have support here but waiting anxiously for my kids.
The school voted last night to pick up all hospital and funeral expenses so that helps.
Linda has been front page news on all radio, TV, and papers today being an American.
Sat in the back of chapel today and lost it just looking at the kids we came here to teach and love.
I have my moments believe me.
It will be hard to leave but without Linda no point in my staying here, need to be with my kids.
Again thank you all sooooooo, MLS people mean a lot to me as extended family.
Roland


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Roland,


Our sympathy and prayers for you and your family at this most difficult time.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Roland,

My deepest sympathies to you and yours. I lost my wife of 35 years just 4 years ago and still miss her. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Condolences & my deepest sympathy on your loss, Roland. Tom*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Our deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland...this may be premature...but what are your plans? Are you going to move back to SOCAL? Do you still have your home in Calimesa? Or...are you planning on staying in the PI? Missed you this year at the BTS...that was a first. Looking forward to seeing you again someday.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike and rest of my MLS friends,
Plans as of now.
This next week end we will be having a wake for Linda here, then will send her body to Manila.
I will be meeting my children at the airport there, then taking them to view there mom one last time.
We will cremate here there as there are no facilities here.
Will com back to Tacloban on Aug. Th to show them what Linda's passion for the P.I. and the people here was.
Some time that week will have a memorial service here at the school.
On Aug. 17Th we have tickets to return to the U.S. Without her I have no reason to be here. I was here to support her.
Some time on Aug.19 Th or 20 Th there will be a service at First Baptist Church Yucaipa (909-790-1971).
Some time in Sept.. when we can get all family together will take her remains to Moro Bay (where we had many family vacations)
and put her on her loved ocean.
If any one way one wants to e-mail or would like information my e-mail is.
[email protected]
Roland


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My hat's off to you and your late wife for your service.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

*Oh My Gosh! *
*I am soooo sorry and so upset!*
* I know how much you must miss her!*
*I am really happy that she came into our lives, she was such a generous person!*
*I am so sorry I didn't check MLS earilier*
*Just know that you are in my prayers!*
*ALL MY LOVE *
*Yolanda*


----------

